#ubuntu-pe 2009-01-19
<exodia23> holas
<JORDA> Hi sala
<JORDA> que de novedades
<viperhoot> hola JORDA aqui, recibiendo clases :D
<JORDA> que esta pasando con la sala muy callados
<JORDA> asi Vieprhoot
<JORDA> me parece perfecto
 * viperhoot anda recibiendo clases en #ubuntu-classroom-es
<JORDA> class online¿?
<viperhoot> JORDA, ahorita se está llevando a cabo el ubuntu developer week, esa es una charla introductoria en español
<JORDA> me gustaria formar parte de la clase
<JORDA> ¿?
<viperhoot> lee pe en el otro canal :P
<xander21c> Holas
<viperhoot> xander21c, se necesita gente para la traduccion del noticiero de ubuntu
<viperhoot> te apuntas?
<xander21c> si
<xander21c> mandame el url
<viperhoot> desde gooby
<viperhoot> host: gobby.ubuntu.com
<xander21c> ok almuerzo y vuelvo
<viperhoot> de la lista de documentos buscas: uwn-es y empiezas, se guardan solos los cambios :D
<xander21c> ok
<mib_230tc7> hola a todos ...
<mib_230tc7> disculpen tengo una duda .. cuando alguien se cuelga a una red wifi .. q ip es la q tiene? una propia o de la wifi?
<eddycito> buenas tardes gente
<xander21c> mib_230tc7:
<xander21c> mib_230tc7: las wifi suelen ser dhcp
<xander21c> Holas eddycito
<eddycito> alguien conoce algun cliente de correo electronico que sea compatible con exchnage 2007?
<eddycito> holas xander21c
<mib_230tc7> eso kiere decir q varias personas pueden tener la misma ip?
<xander21c> no
<mib_230tc7> es q encontre dos comentarios en mi blog, uno insultante y otra normal
<mib_230tc7> pero ambos tenian la misma direccion de ip
<xander21c> ip dinamico, el router otoroga ip
<xander21c> mib_230tc7: busca de donde viene el ip http://www.seomoz.org/ip2loc
<mib_230tc7> gracias =)
<eddycito> como actualizo un driver de video?
<xander21c> eddycito: q tarjeta de video tienes
<eddycito> es una tarjeta agp Trident Blade3D
<eddycito> es una tarjeta antigua agp de 8m de video
<xander21c> nuevo diseño de notificaciones para 9,04 http://www.markshuttleworth.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/12/jaunty904_notifications_example1_web_092.swf
<dantrix> holas, una web para ver el partido de peru on-line
#ubuntu-pe 2009-01-20
<dantrix> http://www.skneo2.com/2009/01/ver-el-partido-per-ecuador-por-la-sub.html
<revenger98> hola
<lastent> Alguien ha tenido problemas con el audio en flash en 8.10?/msg NickServ identify
<ekis> Hola
<ekis> buen dia a todos una consulta soy nuevo en ubuntu
<ekis> y deseo ayuda para configurar un Virtual machine
<ekis> como puedo descargarlo y instalarlo
<ekis> sudo apt-get install ?
<ekis> pueden ayudar
#ubuntu-pe 2009-01-21
<gonchi> hola
<gonchi> toc toc
<gonchi> estan
<gonchi> vivos ??
<cfoch> hola
<cfoch> estoy creando una web sobre todo esto del software libre
<cfoch> necesito ayuda
<cfoch> porfa
#ubuntu-pe 2009-01-22
<Ddiods> Buenas
#ubuntu-pe 2009-01-23
<dantrix> Hola nxvl
<xander21c1> holas
<mib_ogizf9> I PERU PARTY2009 EXELENCIA PARA EL DESARROLLO en huaral el 14 de marzo
#ubuntu-pe 2009-01-24
<xplorador24> hola sala
<xander21c> holas
<xplorador24> hola
<xplorador24> primera vez ke entro a este tipo de msn
<xander21c> plop
<fredyux> hola
<neyder> buenos dias
#ubuntu-pe 2010-01-28
<felipeMorais> aew galera! tou me misturando aqui com voces!
<czam> hollman_ ping
<hollman_> czam, alo
<czam> Me parece muy buena el tema de ubuntu-pe "Si tienes una pregunta hazla, no preguntes si puedes preguntar" seria muy bueno una frase similar en ubuntu-co, no cree?
<czam> hollman_ ^
<hollman_> czam, si, atnes estaba algo asi pero se cambio :P
<hollman_> de hecho, esta mal el que tenemos
<hollman_> ya esta pasado :S
<czam> hollman ahh vea pues, este me parece bueno, ahorra muchas palabras :)
<hollman> czam, da pena copiarlo :P
<hollman> deme una ...
<czam> jajajajajaja
#ubuntu-pe 2011-01-30
<new_user24> Hola, una pregunta saben si es posible descargar Ubuntu desde esta web de Perú y es fácil instalarlo en mi pc y aprender a usarlo uno mismo?
#ubuntu-pe 2012-01-24
<pegaso> Hola, hay alguien disponible? :)
<pegaso_> La conexión anterior se perdió....
<pegaso_> O por lo visto quedo ahí....
#ubuntu-pe 2012-01-27
<jolkin> hola
<jolkin> alguien por favor me puede undicar como migrar  los correos de outlook a evolution estoy usando  ubuntu 11.04
<jolkin> alguien puede contestar
#ubuntu-pe 2013-01-24
<JoseeAntonioR> roaksoax: ping
<roaksoax> JoseeAntonioR: pong
<JoseeAntonioR> roaksoax: por casualidad llegaste a leer el mail que mande?
<roaksoax> JoseeAntonioR: cual :) ?
<roaksoax> JoseeAntonioR: el de la cta de bco?
<JoseeAntonioR> aja, con el open letter
<JoseeAntonioR> roaksoax: ^
<roaksoax> JoseeAntonioR: eso ya es tu jurisdiccion
<JoseeAntonioR> hmm?
<roaksoax> JoseeAntonioR: que como yo ya no vivo en peru, eso es decision de uds
<JoseeAntonioR> well, consultabamos porque igual se te toma en cuenta :)
<JoseeAntonioR> de todos modos, gracias por el input
<roaksoax> JoseeAntonioR: pero yo creo que en vez de una cuenta
<roaksoax> de bco
<roaksoax> podriar crear algo en paypal
<roaksoax> o similar
<roaksoax> hay servicios online pa hacer donaciones
<JoseeAntonioR> el problema con eso es que aca en el peru
<roaksoax> pero si bien es cierto en peru no es muy popular hacerlas por internet
<JoseeAntonioR> paypal o estos no te dejan sacar la plata al banco
<JoseeAntonioR> si pudieramos sacarla de paypal a algun lado seria genial, pero no te dejan hacerlo
<JoseeAntonioR> el peru va bien atras con respecto a eso
<roaksoax> si pues
#ubuntu-pe 2014-01-23
<Ubuntu> hi
<juanmontoya> se fue Guest####
#ubuntu-pe 2014-01-24
<gendo> hola q tal
<gendo> soy nuevo en ubuntu
<gendo> y tengo un problema con los magnet links de pirate bay
<gendo> en firefox me pedia con cual abrir y tiple qbittorrent, pero desde entonces sale error en la pagina
<gendo> asi q instale el chrome, pero parece q sigue la misma ruta equivocada
<gendo> reCAPTCHA
<jose> gendo: hola hola
<gendo> hola jose
<jose> (espero que no sea para piratería, pero para software libre!)
<gendo> discula el mail
<jose> intenta instalar Transmission
<jose> no hay problema, usualmente no chequeo el canal :)
<gendo> ya tengo transmisión y qbittorrent
<jose> has intentado abrirlo con transmission?
<gendo> no
<gendo> pero cuando le doy click al Descargar Torrent sale un aviso
<jose> un aviso de recaptcha?
<gendo> no no jajaj eso lo puse por error
<jose> ah :P
<jose> puedes mostrarme cuál es el error que te da?
<jose> (imagebin.org puede ayudar para los screenshots)
<gendo> a ver dame un minuto q prendo de nuevo la pc
<jose> listo :)
<gendo> puedo enviarte una imagen por aquí o te la envío a tu mail?
<jose> gendo: al mail si prefieres
<gendo> a ver enviando
<jose> pues lo más obvio sería darle ejecutar aplicación, intenta
<gendo> dice q si acepto la solicitud se abrira xdg-open
<gendo> ok
<gendo> ah q genial!!
<gendo> se abrio transmission
<gendo> gracias jose!!!
<gendo> una preguta tonta mas
<gendo> com orago para q se abra qbittorrent?
<jose> dime
<jose> pues, no tengo idea
<jose> yo trabajo con Firefox
<jose> gendo: vale mencionar, estás enterado que el sábado presentamos Ubuntu Touch a la comunidad?
<gendo> y como puedo desinstalar mi firefox ? desde la tienda de aplicaciones>?
<gendo> nop
<gendo> para pantallas touch en escritorio???????
<gendo> wow q paja!
<jose> gendo: correcto, de la tienda de aplicaciones, o via terminal 'sudo apt-get remove firefox'
<jose> gendo: no, para celulares y tablets
<gendo> aun me da miedo el terminal lo hago desde la tienda
<gendo> ah q paja
<jose> gendo: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-pe/2681-introducci%C3%B3n-a-ubuntu-touch-app-dev-school/ tiene más información del evento, ahí puedes registrarte para asistir y se te guarda un asiento preferencial :)
<gendo> y donde va a ser la presentación?
<gendo> mostro jose muchas gracias!!!!!!!
<jose> no hay de que :)
<gendo> voy a rtesgitrarme ahora
<jose> te esperamos el sábado, entonces!
<gendo> ya lo tweetie ;)
<jose> gendo: aviso que no veo que te hayas registrado, pero si lo haces te guardamos tu asiento
<cfoch> hola
<cfoch> hay foro?
<jose> cfoch: hola!
<jose> a qué te refieres?
#ubuntu-pe 2014-01-26
<viperhoot> jose: acabo de ver las fotos, por lo visto salió bastante bien el evento.
<SergioMeneses> buenas!
<SergioMeneses> jose, vi las fotos del evento!!! que bien >D
